# It's time for the Rainbow Bridge



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

As many of you know, we have a very sweet old boy who's name is Lucky. He is a 15 years old mixed breed that "rescued us". I went to a grocery store and there sat a family with a box of puppies they need to rehome. I had just miscarried and was so sad and upset. I picked up "Lucky" and held him to my heart....the rest is history. I've loved every minute with my beautiful boy.

In the last year Lucky has really declined. He is having a very difficult time getting up, he bumps into stuff, he's losing so much weight, his vision and hearing are virtually gone and he is incontinent of both bowel and bladder....and he has dementia. My poor sweet boy will just stare at a wall ....it is heartbreaking. The Vet has seen Lucky and confirmed that it is dementia and (while without coming right out and saying it) knows that it is time.

I know in my heart it is time too. My husband will let this go on forever if I'd let it .... he just can't make that call. He did the same thing with our old baby girl Katie (she was 15 when she went to the rainbow bridge too). I had to be the one to push the issue. I truly wish he would initiate this terrible decision, but it appears I get to carry that burden again. So I expect that sometime in the next week or so, our beautiful boy will join his sister Katie at the Bridge. My Dad's in heaven and he loved our babies like they were his own. I know he'll look after Lucky, just as he has been doing for us with Kate.

Sorry to ramble on yall, it's just an awful decision to have to make. I needed to get it off my chest. Thanks for listening ♥


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh Bridget I'm so sorry  that's a terrible burden that you feel but I know that lucky will just love it at the rainbow bridge when all his pain is gone and he will have no confusion amy ore  it doesn't make it any easier though and I'll be thinking of you and your husband this week. What a touching story of how you got him and I teared up reading your post. Again, I know this week will be hard and I'll be praying for you guys


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry :smcry:It is such a heartbreak, oh dear I am sorry.

Maybe if you and hubby take the precious one to the vet together, and ask the Vet, "If this was your baby, what would you do, do you think it's time?"

That will take that burden off of you.

I am so deeply sorry, with all my heart.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am so sorry that you are going through this....


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks you guys. ♥ Ahhh Christine, I wish that would work. My husband is a wonderful man, but he has very closed ears I'm afraid. A couple of months back Lucky had to go to the Vet. We were there together and the Vet was concerned about a slight fever Lucky was running. My husband literally wouldn't believe the poor man. He said it was because Lucky had been walking and that caused his fever to rise  . He allowed antibiotics for Lucky, but wouldn't listen to anything else the Dr. said about the dementia etc. It's like his brain won't hear what his heart is telling him. He loves them too much. This btw, is why I personally have a very clearly written Advanced Medical Directive for myself. My wishes are spelled out, because I know he will not be able to do that on his own. ♥


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so sorry you have to go through this. My husband is also unable to make that decision. My strong husband cried for days when we let our German Shepard go (years ago). I know that is one reason he did not want another dog he gets so attached.

My thoughts and prayers are with you in this very sad time.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry. I know what you are going thru, and it sucks. I remember asking our loved ones to please be truthful and tell us what their thoughts were, as we were too close to the situation to be objective when Alvin was sick. I certainly didn't want to do it too early, but I didn't want to keep him alive just for me either. I remember when we went to the vet for just a little check up and he looked at me and said, "Laura, it's not too early now." It is the most unselfish thing you can do for your beloved pet, but like I said, it just sucks. 

I wish you, your husband and your sweet Lucky peace.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

And what a LUCKY dog he is to know the kind of love you have been able to shower upon him these short 15 years! I do believe there are no regrets. And yes, it is painful to come to the stage where one must decide "am I keeping Lucky alive for me or for him?" I am sad w/you Bridget because one can never replace a dearly loved one---may the sweet memories of these years plant new seeds of love in your heart for what is to come---Lucky would want that for you. Hugs to you, Lucky & DH.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm crying reading this. Good thing I haven't put my make-up on yet!

Bridget, I am so sorry. I have not ever had to make that decision, but I have very vivid memories of the times when my parents had to with our dogs growing up. It was the only times I saw my father cry. It's heartbreaking. You know when it is time, and if you feel it then you are doing the right thing. We will be here for you to celebrate those 15 years together, and cry for your loss.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry that the time has come to let Lucky go. It is a true act of love to not allow him to be sick and in pain, anymore. I always had to make these decisions on my own, my husband could never make this decision or be there when my fluffs were finally released from the pain and suffering. Big hugs to you and Lucky.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words and support yall. DH and I were both with Katie when she went to the Bridge. He held her and I snuggled her sweet face. I will never, ever forget that day .... there is absolutely nothing like that. I hate allowing someone to let him leave us. There is simply no other choice. I believe he is suffering and has little to no quality of life. It's just not right to make him stay with us...not when his Grandpa will love and cuddle him until we can be together again. I wish I could see the look on his precious face when he sees my Dad and his big sister Kate. I'd give anything to see that joy in him ♥.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of the difficult decision you have to make. The ultimate act of love that we can give are fur babies is letting them go when God is calling them home. Hugs and prayers for you and your family.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bless you, Bridget, for giving Lucky such a wonderful, long life, and for helping him to pass before the pain becomes too great. 

Hugs and love to your family,


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. It really is very hard for us. Sounds like he is ready. :crying:


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh Bridget, this is so sad to hear. 
It's an aweful prospect, but naturally nothing lasts forever. 

When you know you know. I had to make the same decision with my boy 4 weeks ago. 
Ultimatelly it's what is best for them isnt it? Doesnt make it any easier, but just know that when he goes he will be thanking you for setting him free. 

Thinking of you as you make the hardest decision xx


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sending lots of :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, when I typed this I had no idea that it would actually be happening today. At 2:00 our sweet old man will go to the Rainbow Bridge. My husband could not handle waking up ever day knowing that his "time" was looming ahead. Since he woke up today sick and had taken the day off, he decided to go to my in-laws house and prepare Lucky's grave. We have a small pet cemetary there.

I just cannot stop crying. I was doing fairly ok until just a few minutes ago. Lucky leaned his head up the stairs and kissed Bella on the nose. It broke my heart into a million pieces. Oh I pray that I am doing the right thing. Praying for strength. ♥


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - I'm so sorry. It's one of the hardest decisions any of us have to make but then again, would we have given up a single minute with our dear fluffs and not had their love instead of going through this last one? I think not. You are making your decision solely for what is best for Lucky. I hope that you find the strength and the comfort in knowing what you're doing is for him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:crying::crying:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Bridget, I'm in tears as I type this, I am so sorry that you are loosing your old man but know that you are making the best decision for Lucky. He has been so Lucky to have you and your family. I will be thinking about you and your family today and thru the week as I know it will be hard for you. Love you.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Bridget I am so very sorry. It's such a tough decision to make, but it is so much better to know the time has come and to do something that will ease their journey into the next life than to feel regret that you waited too long and allowed unnecessary suffering. You're in my thoughts, and my prayers go out for you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My heart goes out to you on this sad time. We've all been there and it never gets easier..

My hubs is like that too. He wouldn't watch or go in the room when we had to send our first fluff,Max,to the bridge. But he did ,later go in with me to be with the following fluffs. I told him,if you were going to go to heaven,wouldn't you want your family with you?

We cried for days,each time... it's never easy. some men have a hard time with it,maybe since a lot of men won't cry so they avoid but they still take it as hard as we do.

I hope he will go with you and hold Lucky's paw.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bridgett, I am so sorry this time has come. :crying: I had a feeling it would not be much longer. Sweet Lucky has given his best years and been a true friend. :wub: Nothing makes it easier though, as I had to go through this once with our 15 yr old Lhasa Apso, she had a form of dementia. 

God Bless you Bridgett. I am thinking of you and your family. :innocent:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bridget, I am in tears reading about your darling Lucky. My heart is breaking for you and your husband.

Bridget, you did the right thing for your precious angel Lucky. Please never doubt that. For you to help release Lucky of his pain and discomfort is very unselfish of you. I so much believe in angels ... and, I just know Lucky is right there in your heart now ... and, that he is with you in loving spirit.

I have already started praying for you and your husband ... and, I will continue to do so for many days to come. I am praying so hard that God will grant you peace, comfort, and strength ... to help you get through these very sad days. And, I pray with time, that you can once again smile ... over the many happy and loving memories you shared with your beloved angel, Lucky. 

I wish I could hug you in person. I hope you can feel the love I am sending your way.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello all and thank you so much for your loving words and beautiful prayers. We just returned home from laying our beautiful Lucky boy to rest. He now sleeps with the Angels beside his sister, under the trees in my in-laws yard. Lucky went peacefully to the Rainbow Bridge with my DH and I by his side. I believe my Daddy is there with Lucky now, snuggling him and feeding him waaaay more treats than we ever would have allowed  . 

The Vet reaffirmed that Lucky had lost a great deal of weight very quickly. He also said the hair he was beginning to lose was probably due to lack of nutrient absorption. He suspected that Lucky's organs were either beginning to either shut down or that he may have had something like Cancer driving all of this rapid illness. There would be no way to know for sure without numerous tests and possible surgeries....at his age and health he would not have survived that. We sent him to the Rainbow Bridge knowing that we had done all we could to give him 15 beautiful years and we are truly blessed to have had every single moment.

I cannot begin to tell you all how much your kindness has helped me today. I will be eternally grateful to each of you. You and your prayers gave me the strength that we needed to do what was right .... not easy.... but right for our wonderful old boy. May the Lord bless and keep each of you. ♥


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is such a sad day. I've had to make this choice for my cat too, but knowing I was sparing her any more suffering did make it easier.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Bridget - I am truly very sorry my friend. I am so glad for the time that you had with Lucky and that you were able to be with him when he made the journey to the bridge. Bella, take care of your Mommy and Daddy, snuggle with them and give them comfort and puppy kisses.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. You gave Lucky the greatest gift of all, being there with him when he needed you most. May God put his loving arms around Lucky and take him home. May he also put his loving arms around you and your husband and give you comfort in knowing what a wonderful life you gave to Lucky. Hugs to you:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I am sorry you had to go through this. Lucky was indeed a very LUCKY boy. He was given a loving home for 15 years and now he is free of illness. Prayers are with you and your DH.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to tell our faithful friend Good bye, but the time has to come to put our friend to rest. I pray for comfort for you and your hubby, and know what good fur baby parents you guys were. No more pain, no more sickness.... Run Lucky ... Run....


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Having been there a few times I can offer you my heartfelt condolences.

15 years is a good long life for a fur baby. That doesn't make it any easier, I know. Only time, the dirtiest four letter word there is. So sorry.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh Bridget, I'm so sorry for your loss. Your post made me cry and brought back memories of sending my Baci to run to MY dad over the bridge. As I let her go two years ago, I held her in my lap and whispered, "Run to Grandpa." My dad, like yours, ADORED my two fur babies. I wish we could all help take your pain away. I'm sure Lucky would thank you for making such a loving but difficult decision.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bridget, I'm very sorry for the loss of your precious Lucky. Your lives were so enriched to have had each other for 15 years, and as you said, he will be in very good company again.

Please share more pictures and stories when you feel up to it.

Hugs to you, sweetie.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry. My girl Samantha went to the bridge at 15 as well and I know just how painful and difficult this decision is. Know that precious Lucky is at peace and is playing with Katie.


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

I enxtend my condolences. 
It is truley one of the hardest hing to do in life. 
Just know that hwere ever he is, he is happy and freee, runing around playing with his sister and having a good ol' time.

xxxx


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Please accept my condolences Bridget, on the loss of your beautiful boy. I am mourning with you. How wonderful you shared 15 years together. You, your husband and Lucky were literally lucky. I wish you peace.
Xxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

This was our sweet old Lucky boy. Bella gave him a kiss goodbye yesterday. It's like she knew something big had changed in our lives...she was MUCH more quiet than normal (she normally sounds off like a non-stop squeeky toy lol). It was so strange to wake up this a.m. and realize that this wasn't all a bad dream. It will be very hard to go through the day and have our normal routines altered. I think I need lots of distractions, so I will probably spend the day cleaning and grooming Lady Bella. She'll hate that lol!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Love that pix Biriget---speaks volumes. I do believe there is an innate ability for animals to sense things that we can only imagine. It was thoughtful for you to let Bella wish Lucky "God's speed" and say her own sweet good-by. 
I am also glad DH was at your side---something he will never regret.
Big hugs.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That is the sweetest picture! And, she gave him a kiss? I have tears in my eyes. I am so sorry you are going thru this, but so thankful for you and him to have had such a long time together!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have tears for I know what a heartbreaking time this is for you and your hubby. I hope you have comfort in knowing you made your decision in Lucky's best interest.The saying we take on the pain so they can be spared theirs is so true... it's the ultimate gift of love.
I've often mentioned that when I lost my Missy I felt a piece of my heart went with her...but that a piece of hers also stayed with me... so that unbroken circle of love is never broken.
My prayers go out to you.....


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh Bridget I am so very very sorry to read what you have been going through, tears are streaming down my face as I type this. My heart is breaking for you. It is one of the most heartwrenching decisions to have to make, made harder when its down to you alone. I had to make this awful decision with my 16 yr old westie, who had almost identical symptoms to your beautiful boy Lucky and my husband couldnt make it for me, because he thought I would blame him for taking scamp away from me, which obviously I wouldnt have done, but I understand now why he couldnt make that decision. I just wish scamp had gone to the bridge on his own terms. You gave lucky a wonderful life and you obviously did everything you could to help him through his later years and im sure he loved you all the more for it. He is with his friends and family up at the bridge and I hope he finds my little scamp and so they can run free together. He is free from pain and is suffering no more. Thinking of you and your family at this incredibly sad time xxxxxx


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget -- sending prayers and hugs to you. I know how difficult and heartbreaking this is.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Bridget, I haven't been on since reading your original post yesterday. I didn't realize that it would happen so quickly. I am in tears reading this, and in awe that you and DH were able to find the strength (and selflessness) to let him go so suddenly because you knew that was best for him. When anyone of our SM family members loses a pup (maltese or not) I think we all truly feel the pain. I am glad that Diva Bella is there to lick your tears and keep you busy. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words and support yall. DH and I were both with Katie when she went to the Bridge. He held her and I snuggled her sweet face. I will never, ever forget that day .... there is absolutely nothing like that. I hate allowing someone to let him leave us. There is simply no other choice. I believe he is suffering and has little to no quality of life. It's just not right to make him stay with us...not when his Grandpa will love and cuddle him until we can be together again. I wish I could see the look on his precious face when he sees my Dad and his big sister Kate. I'd give anything to see that joy in him ♥.


Oh my word, I can barely type. We all understand what you are feeling. You made the mose loving choice.

Bless you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thinking about you and DH today. I know how hard it is to wake up the next day knowing he's gone.He's not really gone, his spirit is with you and will be watching over you...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - I'm sorry that I got here so late. Bless your Lucky. He's in a much better place now, playing with his pop pop and all the puppies at the bridge. I know that it must have been so hard on you and your DH but you honored Lucky in making that choice that he could not. I love the photo that you posted of Lucky and Bella. A reminder every day of two precious beings that you have had the great fortune to have as part of your family. We know you'll never forget Lucky but hoping Bella will make the transition a little easier. :smootch:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I am just now reading this. I am so sorry for your loss. That picture of Bella giving Lucky a kiss was too precious for words. Letting your pet go truly is the hardest decision you can ever make. I admire you and your husband for making the decision selflessly. He's at peace now, running along with his sister and grandpa like he did when he was a pup.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the love and prayers everyone. We loved him for 15 years and we will love him forever more. It's the normal routines that change that impact you the most. I think Michelle hit it on the head, the morning after is just awful. My husband had an extra 30 minutes in the a.m. that he didn't know what to do with, and not in a good way. Bella ran onto the deck to watch for my DH to walk Lucky before he left for work, then turned and looked at me like, "I don't get it, where are they?". It was a heartbreaking moment. Everything, all day just felt....off. Lucky's pawprints were still in the snow. Thankfully by afternoon the snow mostly melted. Seeing those pawprints was just too much.

I stayed at home all day yesterday, I just couldn't seem to do anything else. Bella has never been left at home without her big brother, so I'm nervous about how that will go. I need to run errands today, so today will be a real test for Lady Belle. I'll listen from the driveway to make sure she stops crying before I leave. I plan to bring her home a new bed, so hopefully that will make her (and me) happy ♥

Btw, yep ~ Lucky did kiss Bella goodbye and after Lucky passed away, we allowed Bella to smell him one last time. She nose kissed Lucky's nose and jaw and then looked away like ~ he's gone. My brother and I were talking about this yesterday because it is so unusual for a dog to show any interest in a deceased pup. When our Katie passed, Lucky did not even look in her direction ~ and he LOVED her. We can only guess that Bella responded this way because she is still too young to have known the difference initially?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG - that is so sweet that you took Bella with you to be there with Lucky. I would have never thought of that, well I have never had two dogs at the same time until now. 

My heart is breaking for all of you. They just don't live long enough, do they?


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

What an adorable pic of Lucky and Bella that is. I know Lucky is looking down at you, Bella, and the family and watching over you all. Thinking about you and hoping today is better.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry! I feel your pain. I went out to feed my horses yesterday and found my sweet beloved Bailey had passed from this life. I will miss her deeply every day but I was so thankful that she went peacefully during the night and that I didn't have to make that gut wrenching decision. My prayers are with you! Big hugs!
Hope


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

babycake7 said:


> I'm so sorry! I feel your pain. I went out to feed my horses yesterday and found my sweet beloved Bailey had passed from this life. I will miss her deeply every day but I was so thankful that she went peacefully during the night and that I didn't have to make that gut wrenching decision. My prayers are with you! Big hugs!
> Hope


Oh Hope, I'm so sorry that you lost Bailey. Lifting prayers up for you and your family. ♥


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

babycake7 said:


> I'm so sorry! I feel your pain. I went out to feed my horses yesterday and found my sweet beloved Bailey had passed from this life. I will miss her deeply every day but I was so thankful that she went peacefully during the night and that I didn't have to make that gut wrenching decision. My prayers are with you! Big hugs!
> Hope


 
So sad for your loss too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

babycake7 said:


> I'm so sorry! I feel your pain. I went out to feed my horses yesterday and found my sweet beloved Bailey had passed from this life. I will miss her deeply every day but I was so thankful that she went peacefully during the night and that I didn't have to make that gut wrenching decision. My prayers are with you! Big hugs!
> Hope


Hope - I'm so sorry. I assume that was one of your horses. Gone in his sleep is the way I'd like to pass from this life. :smootch:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bridget, that picture of Lucky and Bella made me happy and sad at the same time. Happy that they got to say good bye to each other, but so sad that it was Lucky's time to go. When I took my little Maltese, Avalon , to be put to sleep, I still had Ollie. ( Yorkie). Avalon was old and had been sick for a while and kept to herself a lot towards the end. Ollie didn't really realize that she was gone until bedtime. He went to her bed, looked all around the room, and turned her bed over. He was looking and looking for her! It just killed me. I had three fluffs together at that time and Ollie was the only one left. I missed Avalon so much and it was so hard to see Ollie searching for his life long friend! Even though the time comes to let our fur babies go, the love they give us is so beautiful.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Deborah, just picturing Ollie looking for Avalon is heartbreaking. It really is the daily rituals that seem to get you crying when you least expect it. There's nothing easy about going through this process...that's for sure.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bridget - I am so sorry. I am just now reading this and am just in tears reading through this whole thread. That was a very kind, loving and selfless decision you made for your precious Lucky and I know he is grateful now to be pain-free and young again. I just know he is running around with his sister, just like a puppy again. My heart hurts for you sooo much but please know you did the right thing, out of so much love for Lucky. I lost my first pet almost one year ago...we adopted our cat Isaiah as a kitten when I was in middle school and he was our baby until the day he died, at almost 13 years ago. We were all devestated when he was diagnosed with cancer and I made it my life's mission to make sure we were doing everything possible to help him. He made it three months after his diagnosis, until it was clear that he had started to suffer...and then we made the very, very difficult decision to let him go. It was unbearably difficult...so my heart is really hurting for you as you're going through this. I'm so sorry again, for your loss of dear Lucky.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bridgett
I am so sorry. Wanted you to know I'm thinking of you and your DH, and little Bella without Luckey. Hoping Bella keeps you busy. Laura said it "they just don't live long enough" 
{{{MAJOR HUGS}}}


----------

